# Consigli acquisti fantacalcio 15/16



## de sica (18 Agosto 2015)

Salve, ho avuto problemi l'anno scorso con il fantacalcio perché ho sbagliato varie scommesse e anche scelte, nel comprare i giocatori.

Potreste indicarmi "giocatori pilastro, sorprese, affari e usati sicuri" per questo nuovo anno di fantacalcio incombente? ovviamente mi riferisco ai più esperti  , ma anche chi è alle prime armi è libero di esprimere le proprie sensazioni. 

ps: ah ovviamente se me li indicaste per reparto sarebbe ancora meglio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2015)

Ti indico solo potenziali sorprese

difensori:

Mbaye
Letizia
Ely
El Kaoutari
Adnan

Centrocampo

Castro
Morrison

Attacco:

Mbakogu
Matos
Pucciarelli
Pavoletti


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Agosto 2015)

Bernardeschi.


----------



## Memories of the Time (18 Agosto 2015)

Io (lega a 10, asta) Per i portieri mi sa che punto in primis a (andiamo in ordine alfabetico)

Bizzarri-Viviano/Padelli
Marchetti-Berisha-Padelli
Perin+Lamanna-Viviano

La mia idea era poi (a meno di affari, è ovvio) puntare su una difesa con lista ampia per alternare difensori che giocano in casa (non top ma sicurezze, non giochiamo con il modificatore), un centrocampo dove prendere qualcuno dai buoni bonus e molte scommesse titolari in squadre medie, e in attacco puntare a un big +2 titolari buoni.


----------



## de sica (19 Agosto 2015)

Grazie a quelli che si sono espressi fin'ora , io per esperienza mi butterei sull'attacco, perché sono i bonus da gol a fare la differenza in questo caso


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Brozovic, ha un prezzo di partenza basso...solo 8 mi pare


----------



## bmb (20 Agosto 2015)

Gagliolo e Letizia, i terzini del Carpi.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Settembre 2015)

Raga ho fatto il fanta con altri amici, totale siamo 14, roba da pazzi. Adesso vi scrivo la rosa che sono riuscito ad aggiudicarmi all'asta tramite buste.
Portieri: Diego Loperz, Consigli, Abbiati
Difensori: De Sciglio,Abate,vrsaljko,piris,Claudio Winck, e altri 3 difensori sconosciuti che devo togliermi di corsa. 
Centrocampisti: Hamsik,Parolo,Saponara,Cataldi,Lazzari,Lucas Castro,Mati fernandez, Kisnha.
Attaccanti: Bacca,Defrel,Salah,Eder,Pazzini,Matri.

Qualche consiglio raga?? chi secondo voi dovrei cedere per poter sistemare la rosa? io avevo pensato a parte i 3 difensori sconsciuti, un centrocampista tra mati fernandez,castro e lazzari per prendere uno tra milinkovic savic,nthcam,politano o rigoni.
E in attacco vorrei cedere matri che secondo me col rientro di klose non giocherà mai. 
Che ne pensate? chi mi consigliate di prendere per sistemare la rosa?


----------

